# Trouble creating unique fursona/scalesona



## markusblade21 (Dec 2, 2016)

I have something in mind for a fursona/scalesona, but I find myself stonewalled when it comes to creating something unique.  I've tried coming up with different color/aesthetic combos only to find that someone else has already thought of it.  I've tried hybridizing different creations only to find someone else has come up with the design.  The absolute last thing I want is for someone to point fingers at me for stealing their design. 

My question is this:

Any tips, tricks, or suggestions on how to create a unique fursona design while at the same time making sure the design is, in fact, your own? Also, thoughts on multiple 'sona's? If not fursona's, then 'sona's from other universes/games, etc.


----------



## Felidire (Dec 2, 2016)

Use reference, but avoid looking at other people's art too much during the design process; I find it kills creativity, and some might even find themselves discouraged at how talented others appear to be. I'd imagine most don't get their fursona 100% right on the first attempt, rather it gradually gets tweaked - and thereby personalized - over time.

Having multiple 'sonas is subjective. Personally I don't see the appeal, for me it makes them feel like fashion accessories. Some people might want different facets of their personality divided and represented by separate characters. I like bonds, a sense of oneness, and deep meaning, so I'd prefer to have just 1 'sona, and then a few OCs which are fun to paint. Pick  a gender, 1-3 species, think of the personality, and choose 2-3 base colours & just go from there. ^^


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Dec 4, 2016)

The way I did it was looked at other peoples sonas or fursuits and said, I like the ears on that one, the face on this one, and the colors on a third. Don't take too much from one source though.
Blend them together, and see how you like it.
I didn't get it right away, but eventually I tweaked him enough that I was seriously content with my sona. Especially after I found a shark reference sheet to put it on.


----------



## Alpine (Dec 4, 2016)

Here's how I did it, no need to keep it a top secret. It may be a bit wordy but too bad 

On multiple sonas, I'd probably suggest doing it to avoid too many conflicting personality traits on one character. I created multiple characters to emulate specific traits in order to keep them relatively consistent and to avoid shoving said conflicting personalities all into one character (just doesn't make sense for me). For now, you should probably start with one, but if you come across any traits/features you like down the road that may conflict with an existing sona, you could consider creating another.

Appearance wise, I built that simultaneously with personality. I started with a general image of the character (narrowing potential species, sizes, other external features), then I finalized their appearance after further personality and backstory development.

I also keep text-based reference journals (Here's one I created that anyone can use as an example) that include a rather detailed info on appearance, personality, backstory, likes, etc. I needed some recorded organization so I could keep the character actions/decisions/descriptions consistent throughout my submissions.

Of course this is all just suggestion and you can do whatever you want. You don't necessarily need a back story or a list or anything, but you may find it easier if you create one. I've created 6 characters so far and actually on the way with a 7th because they have such unique backstories and personalities (/sueme)


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't know. I made mine then came up for excuses for how it looked.


----------



## Rant (Dec 18, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I don't know. I made mine then came up for excuses for how it looked.


Ditto.


----------



## Caraid (Dec 18, 2016)

Submit to the fact that no matter what you come up with (especially if you're not experienced in a creative field), unless you venture into the realms of insanity where your design is going to lose all of it's base appeal, there is nothing you can come up with that hasn't been done before or at least done similarly.

And with that worry out of the way, a fursona can be as easy as a combination of species/traits/colors/patterns/clothing that you find appealing. Start with the basics and keep in mind that a simple design will often be far more striking and memorable than an overly complex one. Don't overthink it, go with your gut feeling and work from there. Nothing you decide on now set in stone - most characters, like most people, are a constant work in progress and prone to change at least a few times throughout their existence.


----------



## Murasaki Fox (Dec 21, 2016)

I just did what I liked, and what I thought represented me the best.  It was a tough choice between a few species, but people said that a kitsune matches my looks and personality the best.

If you intend to express yourself, uniqueness for its own sake isn't necessarily a virtue.  In the words of Terry Pratchett...
_
"He is also bearing a sword presented to him in mysterious circumstances. Very mysterious circumstances. Surprisingly, therefore, there is something very unexpected about this sword. It isn’t magical. It hasn’t got a name. When you wield it you don’t get a feeling of power, you just get blisters; you could believe it was a sword that had been used so much that it had ceased to be anything other than a quintessential sword, a long piece of metal with very sharp edges. And it hasn’t got destiny written all over it.
It’s practically unique, in fact."_


----------



## Cercis Lycalopex (Dec 21, 2016)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> The way I did it was looked at other peoples sonas or fursuits and said, I like the ears on that one, the face on this one, and the colors on a third. Don't take too much from one source though.
> Blend them together, and see how you like it.
> I didn't get it right away, but eventually I tweaked him enough that I was seriously content with my sona. Especially after I found a shark reference sheet to put it on.


This is sort of on the lines of my suggestion. Essentially, the best fursona now is a "Frakenstein's Monster"-type. Add features to the sona that you like. Give it heterochromia eyes (more specifically, each eye has multiple colors in it), two tone paw pads, mixed fur/scale colors, etc. 

If its a dragon scalie (or has horns), make the horns as distorted a shape as you can, even age some of them (have some of the horns partially broken, etc.


----------



## Druky! (Dec 23, 2016)

Just keep in mind that there's been so many sonas that finding a unique one may be hard.  But it's not about one that's unique, it's about imagining one that you want it to be.  Instead of trying to come up with the whole sona, build your sona from scratch.

For example, I don't have much of a fursona myself, but I *have* figured out a few things about it:

 - Male
- Deer
 - Femboy-ish

Gradually things like personality, skillset, and base colors will come into my mind.  I'm just going to let it happen and try things until I get the result I like the most


----------

